# Which horse should I show at halter?



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

In your opinion, which horse should I show?

It's just a local open show (not breed specific) that offers halter classes. Now, I'm a bit biased and I think both of my current horses look great  but I'm a bit torn on which one to show in the class. It would be the 3 year and older geldings halter class. And not like it's a big deal, as it is more of a "just for fun" horse show. But of course, I want to use the better candidate!

**I'll try to pick the best pictures I have on my computer at the moment, although I know they are not ideal for really accessing conformation.

Dexter is a 12-year-old quarter horse, about 14.2 to 14.3 hands tall. Out of my two horses, I think he is a the better candidate for a halter class (but you tell me if I am wrong and why!!). He's a bit more compact and fairly balanced, and also does have some width to him, which I know they look for in a QH. Really his only flaw is that he has two weird bony spots on his nose.

(He's not really downhill -- just standing in a hole)






















Shotgun is a 7-year-old quarter horse, about 15.3 hands. I feel like he is a more "running type" QH look to him, rather than a halter QH look, which is why I think I would pick Dexter over him. And Shotgun has a very slight goose-rump. Or at least Dexter is more rounded than him.





















And here they are side-by-side; although it would be better if Dexter wasn't looking at me! You can tell who is the more "alert" one and is always looking at me...... ahem Dexter....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

It is hard to tell from those pictures, but for halter class would use the grey horse. 

Part of it is the ho-hum nature as there is a lot of standing around in halter, plus he is well balanced. Overall a pleasant picture; just looks like a horse that would show well and judges would like. 

The darker one has a bit too much energy and does not appear to be a horse that would stand still for a long time.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I second the grey. He looks the closest to what they look for in QH, and he's grey, which is even better than "lots of chrome" 😛


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I would show the grey. He's much more balanced.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, glad everyone likes the grey, because I use him for showmanship anyway, so then I don't have to switch horses.











AnitaAnne said:


> The darker one has a bit too much energy and does not appear to be a horse that would stand still for a long time.


This I would not be worried about for him (Dexter, the dark one). I have used him for a showmanship class (when my grey had a random swollen leg) and he stood very nicely the whole class and did quite well. He does indeed have more energy, but he actually has better ground manners than the grey (because he pays attention to me). The grey is lazy and needs reminding to get out of my bubble, LOL. 



AnitaAnne said:


> plus he is well balanced.


I know my pictures stink, but is there something in particular on the darker one that you feel is NOT balanced? Neck too short? I know it's hard to get a lot at it, because he's always looking at the camera.

Just curious.

Same question for you too @*SilverMaple* !



lostastirrup said:


> I second the grey. He looks the closest to what they look for in QH, and he's grey, which is even better than "lots of chrome" 😛


I'm a sucker for grey myself, but THIS is supposed to be my halter horse. Unfortunately he's getting fat at my parents place this year, laid up with an injury. Talk about chrome!!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The grey, "Shotgun" hands down.
He flows and blends together better.
He has presence, commands a second look.
His neck, top and bottom, throatlatch...all cleaner and blend together.
I like his legs better and how they are attached.
He has a little bit of a long back but it balanced by a large barrel and deep heartgirth
He has angles where they should be and roundness where it should be. 
He's gray and flashy looking in a "look at me" kind of way your other guy doesn't have in those photos.
Both are nice horses, but for halter and needing "pop" factor....Shotgun is the one to use.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is there an end of day champion where points are tallied? If there is, then show the one that is most likely to do the best overall.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

@beau159 Dexter looks to be a horse full of character. He is Interested and engaged in what is happening around him. That makes a great trail horse, but the opposite of what judges would be looking for in a halter horse. 

Ok, here is his critique, but this is just physical stuff, and you did ask...

Dexter, in these pictures, looks a bit weak in his back and his hind quarters. His shoulder is too straight and his neck is rather upside down. His muscle under the neck is bulging when the top of the neck should be stronger. 

Dexter has a nice head, and clean legs. The ears could be a bit smaller. 

Overall just does not have the big muscling though that the judges like to see. To me he looks more like a ranch bred horse, not a halter horse. 


The grey is just a bit thick in the throat latch, but a nice head and big jaw. His shoulder slopes nicely and although a bit long in the back it is balanced by his long neck. His tail is a bit high set, but hindquarters are nice and strong looking. I like the muscling he shows on his legs and hind end, but for higher placing you would need to really muscle him up with lots of alfalfa and canter work on the lunge line. 

Your chestnut with chrome looks flashy but pudgy, lol. Can't see much else in only one picture. 

Over all they are all nice horses and I like them, especially the flashy chestnut! He is my favorite color...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Dexter, in these pictures, looks a bit weak in his back and his hind quarters. His shoulder is too straight and *his neck is rather upside down.* His muscle under the neck is bulging when the top of the neck should be stronger.


I would certainly agree. I've only been riding him for 4 months and it's a work in progress to bring that head down. He's getting better, but nothing happens overnight, as I am sure he has been allowed to ride that like his entire life before we got him. Funny though, because he can do perfect flying lead changes just with subtle leg cues .... all while having that head in the air!!



AnitaAnne said:


> Your chestnut with chrome looks flashy but pudgy, lol. Can't see much else in only one picture.
> 
> Over all they are all nice horses and I like them, especially the flashy chestnut! He is my favorite color...


Yeah it's just one poor-quality picture, but I assure you he wasn't at the time! He's one of those where he always looks fat in pictures but you just have to see him in person, to see it's not fat. He's just a thick classic quarter horse. 

But......As of right now? Yes. He's pudgy. Actually, more like _straight up FAT_. Just took this last weekend when I was at my parent's place, and caught Mr. Fabio with his hair blowing in the breeze. Looks like he's enjoying being hurt.  That's my mom's horse he's standing next to. (who is also fat ;-) )


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't help it, I like big, beefy horses and Mr. Fabio has the added bonus of being my favorite color with just the right amount of chrome! YUM!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

jcngrace said:


> i can't help it, i like big, beefy horses and mr. Fabio has the added bonus of being my favorite color with just the right amount of chrome! Yum!


ditto!!!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> I can't help it, I like big, beefy horses and Mr. Fabio has the added bonus of being my favorite color with just the right amount of chrome! YUM!


Me three!!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well dang it. I can't even tell you guys how the grey did! The show ended up getting postponed. A thunderstorm came through that morning and dumped a bunch of rain = standing water in the arena. They rescheduled it to this coming Sunday but I won't be able to go because family is in town and we had plans. 

Shoot!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

AWWW... I was hoping to see ribbons! No matter which horse ended up going.


----------

